# Graphics Contest #20 - Starring Lucy



## clarissa

Here's Lucy (one of my sister's clan) when she was a wee little baby:










(Bigger picture found here http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/500/3145101_0109b.jpg

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed.

Lucy must remain the focus of the graphic.

The picture must not exceed 450x600 in pixel size (easier for everyone to see and will not stretch people's browsers).

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked.

When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't.

Submissions will be accepted until enter time and date here.

Up to 15 entires will be taken, so if 15 are recieved before the ending time then the voting will start early.

One submission per user.

The winner of the competition picks the subject (and theme if they want one) for the next competition.

Users may not win two competitions in a row - they may enter the next competition for practise, but the entry will not be included in the voting.

Competitions are open to entrants of all ages and abilities.

Entrants will not solicit votes under any circumstances. Encouraging members to join the forum in order to vote for a particular entry will be considered cheating and in such instances the entry will be disqualified.

Users and entrants should remain respectful of their own and other entries at all times.

Have fun! 

EDIT - 
(I was a bit too quick on the copy and paste of the rules, eek!)

-due date for entries will be in one week, so dec. 9th, 10pm

-no specific theme


----------



## ForJazz

the title needs an edit -- this is contest #20, I think.


----------



## clarissa

ForJazz said:


> the title needs an edit -- this is contest #20, I think.



Whoops- fixed


----------



## Megan1216

Awe that is such a cute kitty cat! Can't wait to get started on it.


----------



## EricsMama_CatLuver

is there a theme or an ending time?


----------



## clarissa

EricsMama_CatLuver said:


> is there a theme or an ending time?


Due date is Friday, December 9th

no theme

(edited top post)


----------



## cagnes

Lucy sure was a precious baby!


----------



## 4cats&counting

funky technicolor Lucy...


----------



## Megan1216

Cagnes & 4cats, those entries are so cute! I wish I could make graphics that good.


----------



## EricsMama_CatLuver

i'm gonna make one and submit it so i'll try to get it done by friday!


----------



## EricsMama_CatLuver

Here is my Lucy Entry!










Remember I'm farily new at this stuff so it won't be the best but Doing these contests will give me more practice! Hope you like it!


----------



## icklemiss21




----------



## icklemiss21

Cagnes - had the same idea and then had to redo it!


----------



## EricsMama_CatLuver

ickle thats beautiful(sorry if i spelt that wrong).......... I love it i can't wait until i get to being that good at this stuff!


----------



## cagnes

icklemiss21 said:


> Cagnes - had the same idea and then had to redo it!


That song was the 1st thing that popped into my head when I saw Lucy. I entered right away because I figured that someone else would probably have the same thing in mind....oops, sorry! :lol: :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby

EricsMama_CatLuver, so pretty, I love it! :wink:


----------



## icklemiss21

EricsMama_CatLuver said:


> ickle thats beautiful(sorry if i spelt that wrong).......... I love it i can't wait until i get to being that good at this stuff!


Thanks, I began with these competitions - it doesn't take long to get good - its so addictive. Try practising on the photos posted in the practise thread if you have the time - and yours is not bad for a beginner either 



> That song was the 1st thing that popped into my head when I saw Lucy. I entered right away because I figured that someone else would probably have the same thing in mind....oops, sorry! :lol: :wink:


I started after it was posted knowing someone else would do it, but we went away for the night last night so I never got to finish it. I am happy with the not just for chrsitmas entry anyway


----------



## EricsMama_CatLuver

DesnBaby said:


> EricsMama_CatLuver, so pretty, I love it! :wink:


Thanx i tried my best as of this moment it time, i just gotta practice more!


----------



## EricsMama_CatLuver

icklemiss21 said:


> Thanks, I began with these competitions - it doesn't take long to get good - its so addictive. Try practising on the photos posted in the practise thread if you have the time - and yours is not bad for a beginner either


Thanx so much, Yeah i'll do that, maybe i'll get to be really good at it soon!


----------



## DesnBaby

EricsMama_CatLuver said:


> DesnBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> EricsMama_CatLuver, so pretty, I love it! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx i tried my best as of this moment it time, i just gotta practice more!
Click to expand...

You're welcome  and where is my graphic you promised me  , hmm? :? :wink: :lol:


----------



## EricsMama_CatLuver

ooops sorry I'll work on it today, i forgot been getting over being sick and all! I promise i'll work on it today it might not get done today but i will start working on it!


----------



## DesnBaby

EricsMama_CatLuver said:


> ooops sorry I'll work on it today, i forgot been getting over being sick and all! I promise i'll work on it today it might not get done today but i will start working on it!


Ok, I'll be waiting! :wink: 
Here is my entry  :


----------



## Megan1216

Here is my entry:


----------



## EricsMama_CatLuver

DesnBaby said:


> EricsMama_CatLuver said:
> 
> 
> 
> ooops sorry I'll work on it today, i forgot been getting over being sick and all! I promise i'll work on it today it might not get done today but i will start working on it!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll be waiting! :wink:
> Here is my entry  :
Click to expand...

I didn't get a chance to work on it today, had too much stuff to do before i went to erics dr's appt, now i'm at my moms and i'll be home thursday afternoon. Hopefully I can start working on it then! I promise i will do one though i just gotta have the time like when Eric is napping or down for the night! 

Great work Des! it's Beautiful!


----------



## DesnBaby

EricsMama_CatLuver said:


> I didn't get a chance to work on it today, had too much stuff to do before i went to erics dr's appt, now i'm at my moms and i'll be home thursday afternoon. Hopefully I can start working on it then! I promise i will do one though i just gotta have the time like when Eric is napping or down for the night!
> 
> Great work Des! it's Beautiful!


Ok, I'll be waiting! :wink: Thank you!


----------



## Lisa 216

I see the voting has started so I'll lock this up. :wink:


----------

